# The latest Bas Video



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Turn your speakers way up for this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM8CvsRvIMI


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

That was cool!


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

What a great video! That dog is unbelievable.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Great vid! I got a real kick out of the intro.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are getting really good with the video stuff. I had a lot of fun watching the video.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeee--ha-aaaaah! He rocks. Nice compilation.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW!! That's a dog that loves his work.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Oh my how creative we are\\/ 

LOVED IT............thanks for sharing.

t


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW!!! gave me goosebumps...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Awesome dog" doesn't come close!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

great vid, i liked the wee yin getting the feet licked


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> "Awesome dog" doesn't come close!


No kidding....he is my FAVORITE of all time.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Really enjoyed the vid...great dog and nice effects.TS


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Great video......fantastic dog!!!!

Thanks for sharing,
Debbie


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

i always love watching bas videos... 

but they just keep getting better!! \\/


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> great vid, i liked the wee yin getting the feet licked


 
i think the "wee yin" liked it too  i liked how Bas just let the baby grab hair and EARS (!!). my old dog Tessa would put up with that nonsense--when she got tired of it, she just walked away. but there just aren't many dogs that i would trust to do that--so the ones you can, well, wish they lived longer.....


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i like the video! very creative.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lots of nice work! Many, many hours


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Video!

Who was Bas' breeder / pedigree? He is impressive.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Awesome! What program do you use for video editing? And where do you get the lifelike baby prop?

Cute little guy (the baby that is!)

Lisa


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool dog .. Love the offering of the 'sacred' baton by Michael!


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Jason Fox said:


> Great Video!
> 
> Who was Bas' breeder / pedigree? He is impressive.


Bas is a Risenstar dog his pedigree is the same as this dog:
http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=2122

The dame has produced a ton of very nice KNPV dogs, I wonder how Bas would have done in KNPV?


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Lisa Maze said:


> Awesome! What program do you use for video editing? And where do you get the lifelike baby prop?
> 
> Cute little guy (the baby that is!)
> 
> Lisa


I just use Microsoft Movie maker nothing fancy. Yknow its funny I kept debating wether or not to put Bas in swaddling clothes and have Mike attempt to lift him up like that! I settled on using a stuffed GSD (I know sacralidge)and wrapping that up.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the video looked great and so did Bas. I am looking at buying an upgraded editing program for my Mac since watching your video. I love the themed titles and the color filters. I am never going to get anything done around here!

Lisa


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

The pedigree is interesting. We(DoD) have bought numerous dogs from Risenstar in the past. Several years ago, we used Ricardo as a breeder and had some females that were Ricardo daughters. (I believe that we are talking about the same Ricardo in Bas's pedigree) The puppies were always great workers.

Back in 2004, the DoD had a litter of dutchies and they were unbelievable. Everyone was fighting to be able to train them. :razz: The "K" litter was a total of 1 female. The mother was a Ricardo daughter. I raised the female and to this day, she was the best female dutchie that I have ever seen.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice video, 
There is nothing better than to watch a fine dog preform. :razz:


----------

